# Topics > Holograms >  Gatebox, hologram communication robot, Gatebox Lab., Chiyoda, Tokyo

## Airicist

gatebox.ai

youtube.com/Gatebox

facebook.com/gatebox

twitter.com/gatebox

Founder and CEO - Minori Takechi

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox, hologram communication robot

Published on Jan 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox - Hologram Communication Robot in English

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> Gatebox is the World First Holographic Communication Robot that enables you to live with your favorite character.

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox - concept movie 2nd

Published on May 30, 2016




> "BESIDE"
> In today’s world where communication is demanded everywhere, 
> smart robots are so anxious to talk to you.
> But isn’t that exhausting?
> We have revisited the concept and we have decided to develop a new prototype 
> that brings you comfort without having to exchange words but just being next to each other.
> 
> We have challenged a prototype02, by changing the casing size and projection method, 
> so that the character can move more realistically and more lively.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox Concept Movie 3rd

Published on Oct 6, 2016




> This is the concept movie for "Gatebox Chat", a chat application for communicating with 
> the Gatebox characters while you are away.
> 
> Your favorite characters will wait for your return. 
> Just that will add a little bit more of fun to your everyday life. 
> That's the future we depicted.

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox - Virtual Home Robot

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> Gatebox is the world-first virtual home robot with which you can spend 
> your everyday life with your favorite characters.
> To celebrate the Gatebox special advance sale on December, 14th, 2016, 
> we made this video showcasing the special charm that Gatebox can bring 
> forth throughout a single day.

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox Memorial Movie of “Magical Miral 2016”

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> This is a hands-on report movie which featured those who experienced technology demo 
> "Gatebox Home Live feat. HATSUNE MIKU", which was released for the first time in the world.

----------


## Airicist

Gatebox.ai, virtual home robot - HDMI Mode

Published on Jan 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan's $2,700 answer to the Amazon Echo could make the country's sex crisis even worse"

by Ben Gilbert 
June 3, 2018

----------


## Airicist

The new Gatebox at CES 2020

Jan 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

What happened to the Japanese man who married a hologram?

Jun 7, 2019




> Being married to another person can be challenging, but imagine being married to a hologram. Well, Kondo Akihiko is a 35-year-old man who married a vocaloid hologram named Miku. This is his story.


"AI love you: Japanese man not alone in 'marriage' to virtual character"

April 18, 2020

----------

